# Anyone use Milk of Magnesia (IBS-C)?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I had major bloat and realized I really needed to go to the bathroom. Instead of using a suppository, I decided to use Milk of Magnesia. Within a half hour I went to the bathroom. I was just curious if anyone else uses it and if you do, how often?


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I'm dependent on it! I've taken it 3 1/2 years now every night around 9 PM, but my system is slow and it doesn't work until 5 or 6 AM. Since I use it so often, I know it is important to drink lots of water every day, and I do. Nothing else works for me, not even stimulants or suppositories. I have become insensitive to pain and consider D to be "normal" for me. I'm an 18 year old male, and it's unfortunate, but if I do not get rid of my abdominal contents in a rapid, forceful movement, I am too bloated to think!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I'm dependent on it!


Don't be. Try Miralax instead.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

As long as it continues to work and I do not ever overdose and I don't have any disturbances in my fluid or electrolyte levels, what's the problem? My doctor doesn't see any abnormalities, and no single doctor will work with me to prescribe medication. I'm not sure if "dependent" is an appropriate word. I just can't eat fiber and supplements don't work. I've never even tried anything else in the past years I've been taking it, so I really don't know what would happen, and I don't want to find out!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I went 9 days without a bowel movement and No way would my doctor give me a prescription for Miralax.He told me to take Milk of mag.and use Metamucil.He said if all else failed > Take 2 tablespoones of Milk of Mag. every 2 hours with a large glass of water untill it produces a movement !I think Miralax is resorting to extreme measures. That is My personal opinion Only*


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I disagree about Miralax being a last resort. My gastroenterologist prescribed it for me and I have been taking it daily for about 4 weeks. While I realize that it has not worked for everybody on this board that has tried it, it has been very effective for me. My chronic constipation had gotten to the point where nothing but an enema was working and I literally could not have a bowel movement without one. Surgery to remove a significant portion of my colon was being seriously considered. It took about a week for the Miralax to start working, but once it kicked in, I have been remarkably regular. The best part is that the action seems fairly natural -- no explosive D like you get from most strong laxatives. Miralax is a polyethylene glycol solution and increases the water content of the colon contents. There is no net absorption or secretion of electrolytes, so that gives it a big safety advantage over standard osmotic laxatives like milk of magnesia or citrate of magnesia which can cause loss of electrolytes and bodily fluids when taken in large doses. The drawback to Miralax is that no one has done any studies of long term efficacy or adverse effects. All of the clinical trials were based on two week courses of therapy. My gastroenterologist confessed to me that I was the first patient of his that was going to be using this medication over a long period of time. He doesn't expect any problems, though. AD, I would strongly consider finding a physician who will prescribe this for you. It is at least worth a try. It may not give you the forceful evacuation that you feel you need. The results are more like a thorough, soft bowel movement than something forceful. But you will feel a lot better, I think. The only drawback to the Miralax is that I have a lot more gas and flatulence with it. Has anyone else had that problem? AD, I understand the problems associated with bloating and distention. That is one of the worst symptoms of chronic constipation. I have some suggestions for that if you want to e-mail me sometime. I think we have a lot of the same problems in common.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:As long as it continues to work and I do not ever overdose and I don't have any disturbances in my fluid or electrolyte levels, what's the problem?


How do you know aren't taxing your body's water balance? That MOM strips the body of fluid, which unecessarily taxes homeostasis.


> quote: think Miralax is resorting to extreme measures.


It's second line therapy after fiber. Removing the colon is resorting to extreme measures.


> quote: Miralax is that I have a lot more gas and flatulence with it.


I don't get it. Miralax *cannot* be made into gas.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I have had frequent blood and urine tests that all have confirmed normal results with electrolytes and everything else (except high liver enzymes). Doctors have checked and found no major problems, even at my very low weight of 72 lbs. With my current health, doctors have given me the OK for the MOM. They refuse to offer much other physical help like Miralax since they want to attribute all my IBS and other problems to my low weight and call it anorexia. I drink and have been drinking 10-12 8-oz. glasses of water each day and have never had symptoms of dehydration. I have a garage full of nearly 30 Sparklett's six-packs.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

If Miralax is so good , why wouldn't my doctor write me a prescription for it then ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It could be for a number of reasons. One is that he may not be keeping up on all medications for all diseases of all the patients he sees. FWIW the likelyhood that you will get a particular drug from a particular doctor often has do with how aggressively it is being marketed at the hospital he works at.I know when Lotronex came out it seemed like a lot of people were the ones who told their doctor about it, not the other way around.Now if you have asked him about it and he adamantly refuses to give it to you, that may be a different story. And I would ask him what in particular he has against it. Some doctors just do not like prescribing a drug they haven't had any experience with, and may wait until they've run into another doctor who had alot of sucess with it. I know we all would like to think that our doctors are armed with the most up-to-date information on all possible treatmente, but that just doesn't happen. Heck the FDA is finding part of the problem that can cause some drugs to be withdrawn is that no matter what they do to try and educate doctors about when NOT to prescribe it (especially when the big problem is interactions with other drugs) the doctors do not get the information and keep prescribing things the WRONG way to the WRONG patients who are taking too many other of the WRONG drugs.K. [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 01-03-2001).]


----------

